# Don't use Valet Parking.



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

I never used Valet at any of the Buckhead hotels and we 'only' had an X3.

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/19081362/detail.html#-


----------



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

and there is video of the valet handing over keys?!?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

wyb said:


> and there is video of the valet handing over keys?!?


According to the TV news story, yes.


----------



## akhbhaat (Apr 29, 2003)

"Don't use valet parking?" This is news? :rofl:


----------



## leojmcca (Apr 4, 2009)

Seems like they should give him a free night or something.........


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

duh...
I would never let a stranger drive my car!
My buddies ferrari was stolen by the Valet at the MGM grand in vegas!


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Said it was one of only two brought in the US? I saw one three days ago (black), I didn't think they were that rare. :dunno:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

'Cane said:


> Said it was one of only two brought in the US? I saw one three days ago (black), I didn't think they were that rare. :dunno:


+1. They're not. Of course, you could probably convince the average news reporter that you're a doctor by driving an e36. My roommate in college for two years was a journalism major, and a complete idiot. Nice guy, but an idiot.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Although, where I am, it seems every other car I pass on the way to work is a Bentley/S63/Aston Martin/RR Drophead, so Gallardo Spyders can't be that rare.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

6 Brit said:


> duh...
> 
> My buddies ferrari was stolen by the Valet at the MGM grand in vegas!


Vegas hotels might be especially bad. I've heard firsthand reports of Vegas valets taking customer cars out for joyrides.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

'Cane said:


> Said it was one of only two brought in the US? I saw one three days ago (black), I didn't think they were that rare. :dunno:


I got the impression he was pointing out that is was one of two 2008 White with red interior Gallardo Convertibles.


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> Vegas hotels might be especially bad. I've heard firsthand reports of Vegas valets taking customer cars out for joyrides.


I wonder, if I took a cellphone snap of the mileage of my car when getting out, and then again when getting in, if that's sufficient grounds to sue if they joyride...

I know they didn't joyride my car last time, it had a big red "reduced power" message on iDrive, and barely started for the guy (my HPFP died on my drive to the hotel).


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

AF said:


> I got the impression he was pointing out that is was one of two 2008 White with red interior Gallardo Convertibles.


Could be. Didn't say it in the article.



> Vargosko said his 2008 Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder, one of only two brought in the United States, was recovered a month later with significant damage to the vehicle


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Gig103 said:


> I wonder, if I took a cellphone snap of the mileage of my car when getting out, and then again when getting in, if that's sufficient grounds to sue if they joyride...
> 
> I know they didn't joyride my car last time, it had a big red "reduced power" message on iDrive, and barely started for the guy (my HPFP died on my drive to the hotel).


Realistically what are you going to sue for and what are the damages ...

Keep in mind with legal fee's it will cost you much more than you could get.

Don't get me wrong it would piss me off to no end if a valet took my car for a 'ride'.


----------



## ky2970 (Jun 30, 2008)

There are many more than 2 Gallardo Spyders... And they don't go for around $284,000. More around 200,000.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

ky2970 said:


> There are many more than 2 Gallardo Spyders... And they don't go for around $284,000. More around 200,000.


Perhaps it was a special version. Just as likely the press report was wrong.

Why bother to fact check anything.


----------

